# How do Loan Payments and Dues Show on credit card statement?



## breezez (Oct 16, 2015)

I purchased my first WM account in July, and finally got it in my name this week.    During the transfer process it came out the owner still owed about 4200 so the broker and owner agreed to reduce sale price by this amount.

So today I was going to pay it off with a new credit rewards card as I figured a great way to meet minimum spend.  But, they show various ways to make one time payments.  Online, by text, and auto by phone all say payment is through Western Union Speedpay.   They also offer call in a speak with them to pay but doesn't show how it's processed.

Does any one know if paying any of these will show as a travel related charge or will the end up being cash advance type charges? 

How do dues payments show up?


----------



## jmroncamano (Oct 20, 2015)

Mine show same as any purchase would but not as a travel related purchase (Alaska air CC)


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 21, 2015)

Not cash advance for sure.  Shows as an authorized purchase.


----------



## presley (Oct 21, 2015)

On my Discover bill, it is listed as Travel/Entertainment. WORLDMARK BY WYNDHAM 800-691-7289 WA - that is for monthly dues.


----------

